# looking for source for right to left magnetic measuring tape



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I am working on a couple of fixtures and would like to add a measuring tape to simplifying setup. What I am looking for would have the following charastics:


 magnetic
 markings with 0 on the right
 at least 24" long
 32s marked

This would be very similar to the magnetic measuring tape that came with my Incra LS-TS table saw fence.

So far the only one I have been able to find is the Incra tape for $16.95 + shipping.

Does anyone know of a different source? Maybe a more economical source?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The tape doesn't have to be magnetic as the magnetic part is already in the Incra fence. I did a search, but the only R-L tape I can find is one made by Fastcap. It reads in both directions, but it is not flat.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Fastcap also has flat tapes, but they read L-R. You could turn the tape around, but the numerals would be upside down.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Grizzly has R-L tape. I don't think it's magnetic, through.


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Jesse, you may find what you need at www.leevalley.com . good luck keep smiling John


----------

